# 6V & 12V Dual Rate 6/2 Amp vehicle charger - Chicago Electric Model #45005



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $14.50* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Feb-24-2012 8:35:55 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

